# Job Description



## Bonnie C. Sher (Jul 7, 2009)

I am looking for some job descriptions for clinic coders. I'm currently in an Oncology Clinic, but will be assisting with several others.  Please email to me at: bonnie.sher@yahoo.com.  Thanks!


----------

